# La Lolita



## AlleyCat (Apr 30, 2009)

So 1 month and two exams later after my first trial as a photographer I decided to pick up my (same old P&S) camera & start shooting (people) again 
This time my model was my 14yo sister  After a while playing with PS this came out. I didn't want her lips to look too red at first but then I saw how it draws attention to her pretty lips I decided to leave it that way.

C&C are more than welcome!! Thank you!!!


----------



## m2v (May 4, 2009)

without reading your description, one will in the first instance think that its a poor make up.

if you want to tell people your intention to exaggerate the lips, you can desaturate the rest a bit so that the message is clear

however, i'm not sure it's at all appealing doing that, the lighting is nice and the girl is pretty, keep it natural and that appeals to me.


----------



## Jim Stafford (May 5, 2009)

I like it


----------



## HadarGoren (May 5, 2009)

Hi Alleycat, the image is nice but the first thing that I noticed about the lighting is the shadow of the nose. The model&#8217;s head should have been tilted a little more towards the light source.


----------

